# Need "This is Halloween" without instruments, Please help?



## robkjedi (Jul 7, 2011)

try
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpqoQ3C-3HE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXP7r-b-VmU

or google "this is halloween a cappella"

You can save youtube vids to mp3 at keepvid.com

I hope this helps.


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgJjWnOpl2s&list=FLXC2bMwP55KivxamyEePJrA&index=11&feature=plpp_video heres a good one you need to turn the video to an audio but it's what im gonna use ^_^ good luck hope it works


----------

